# Anyone interested in riding in Madrid?



## ARS82 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone.

As i wrote on the subject, I'm looking for people interested in riding in Madrid. I could act as a local guide and show awesome trails here in Guadarrama's mountain.

I'd like to enhance my english, so it's a great chance for foreigners bikers to exchange the language (spanish mother tongue) and discover new trails.

Regards.


----------

